# First Floor Laundry Room Floor Drain install?



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

Two additional pictures


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Are you planning on connecting that directly to the drain? I'm not sure you can run a floor drain like that as an indirect waste, and you probably can't use the p-trap from that 3" to serve something located on the 2nd floor.

For one thing, it would make it a heck of a lot easier to tie it into one of those other lines there and put a p-trap and a trap primer on it.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

Alan said:


> Are you planning on connecting that directly to the drain? I'm not sure you can run a floor drain like that as an indirect waste, and you probably can't use the p-trap from that 3" to serve something located on the 2nd floor.
> 
> For one thing, it would make it a heck of a lot easier to tie it into one of those other lines there and put a p-trap and a trap primer on it.


My thought was to just elbow the 2 inch(depicted in green in photo G) right into the current basement floor drain since this 2 inch would only direct water in the emergency situation where the first floor laundry room floods. A good name for this would be "an indirect waste" as you call it.

Alanyou say,"and you probably can't use the p-trap from that 3" to serve something located on the 2nd floor". 

What p-trap are you referring to? Hopefully not the condensate trap in photo G. Even though the green lines look like they terminate there that was not my intention. Photo G only shows a continuation of the 2" I suggest running along the wall in photo F.

Also the laundry room floor drain I want to put in will be on the 1st floor not 2nd floor.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm referring to the 3" p-trap underneath the floor drain in the slab.



What I meant by 2nd floor was the next floor up. I don't know how many stories are in your home.

I'm pretty sure that what you're wanting to do aint kosher at all, but i'll let someone in your general area chime in.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

I gotta agree with Allen.
It will be an easy and cleaner job if you plumb it as a normal floor drain. Water for a primer can come from your lav. Waste can tie into your stack or the 3". Pretty much outa site-outa mind.  No indirect pipe to trip over


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

What's easier is that you probably don't even need a vent for it. In my area if you're within 5' of a vented line, you don't need an individual vent for the floor drain.

Agree with eplumber. Tie that trap primer in inside of the cabinet and run the discharge pipe down through the cabinet base and over to your floor drain's primer adapter.

If you want it clean looking you could open up a wall, but I don't really see a reason to do so as long as you tuck it into the corner of your cabinet where it's out of the way.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Alan said:


> What's easier is that you probably don't even need a vent for it. In my area if you're within 5' of a vented line, you don't need an individual vent for the floor drain.
> 
> Agree with eplumber. Tie that trap primer in inside of the cabinet and run the discharge pipe down through the cabinet base and over to your floor drain's primer adapter.
> 
> If you want it clean looking you could open up a wall, but I don't really see a reason to do so as long as you tuck it into the corner of your cabinet where it's out of the way.


Great minds think alike :thumbup1:


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

Alan said:


> I'm referring to the 3" p-trap underneath the floor drain in the slab.
> I'm pretty sure that what you're wanting to do aint kosher at all, but i'll let someone in your general area chime in.


Ok for the p-trap for the current basement floor drain. I thought you were seeing a p-trap somewhere near that stack. And I know what I want to do is not kosher but is simpler than cutting into stack and having to use a trap primer. And seeing that the 2" I was proposing to run from would only see water running thru it in the emergency situation that the first floor laundry flooded, the last thing I would be concerned with is whether it was kosher. So long as it directed water from laundry room out.

I knew I woulnt find someone to agree with my proposed solution but do appreciate your guys' commments. Right is right and wrong is wrong.
I'll take all


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

hammerlane said:


> And I know what I want to do is not kosher but is simpler than cutting into stack and having to use a trap primer.


I don't really think so. . . .


----------

